# HTTPS Seiten runterladen



## MKWolverine (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich bin nun so weit, dass ich eine Seite runterladen kann (2 Topics davor angesprochen).

Habe aber wieder ein neues Problem:

Ich sitze hier in der Schule hinter einem Proxy, habe auch durch folgendes auch so hin bekommen, dass ich auf Seiten im Netz zugreifen kann:
		System.setProperty( "proxyHost", FH_Proxy );
		System.setProperty( "proxyPort", FH_Port );
Jedoch klappt dies nicht bei https aufrufen (also bei ...openSocket( https://www.gmx.de ) )

Kann mir da einer helfen? Wäre sehr dankbar!

MfG
Michi


----------



## MKWolverine (24. Mai 2007)

Also bitte nicht so verstehen, dass ich dies zum Hacken brauche 
Ich benötige dies für ein Projekt, wo ich Seiten beobachten muss, die sich ändern.
Ist es eigentlich möglich "https://"-Seiten runter zuladen?


----------



## HoaX (24. Mai 2007)

natürlich, wie will man sie sonst im browser betrachen?
https ist normales http, nur dass die daten per ssl verschlüsselt übertragen werden


----------

